# India post parcel review



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Anyone knows how good is India post parcel service? Cost wise and quality wise

Appreciate any response. Thanks.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

i sent all my docs via Speedpost and the processing time was quick.. the cost is less tan half of the private guys although it took 3 days more(wasnt a big deal for me as i wasnt running short of time)...make sure you get the extra service wherein you can track your docs online...



Nanshri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone knows how good is India post parcel service? Cost wise and quality wise
> 
> Appreciate any response. Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my folks send a lot of stuff by indian post to melbourne and it comes within 15 days, nothing is broken and the packaging is intact


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

anjali, i enquired the india post now and the charges applicable are as below:

first 250 gms : Rs 510 and for every extra 250 gms Rs 83 is added.

This is for air parcel. Is there any other thing I am missing here or the rates are hiked now.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

tHERE IS nothing like indian post in the world


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

these are air parcel, the one i was talking about is bulk parcel and takes between 10 and 20 days. Not every Post office does it, only the big ones do.. wherever you go, jsut tell them I have to send 10-20 kilos or over 5 kilos and they will direct you to the post office that does it


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone share their latest experience with India post Bangalore, was it still good or has turned bad recently in moving stuffs from India to Sydney

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Nanshri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone knows how good is India post parcel service? Cost wise and quality wise
> 
> Appreciate any response. Thanks.



For envelopes and small parcels, India post works perfect. However, for large parcels (of say 35 kg), it doesn't work for me for the following reasons: 

1) They don't have packers who can come to your place and pick the stuff up unlike provate couriers. 

2) It's way too expensive than the private guys. Last parcel which I sent of approx. 80 kg from Delhi cost me Rs. 360 per kg (inclusive of packaging cost, pick up from home, door delivery and taxes) and India Post quoted me Rs. 500+ per kg for the same. Ideally it should have been cheaper since it's a govt service!


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Kettlerope,

Thanks for your inputs. I was looking for any companies from Bangalore. Please let me know if you can point me to the right agent.

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

amit27 said:


> Hi Kettlerope,
> 
> Thanks for your inputs. I was looking for any companies from Bangalore. Please let me know if you can point me to the right agent.
> 
> ...


I never lived in Bangalore, but you can call up 8-10 companies from JustDial and they will give you the rates right away on the phone if you have approx. weight range with you. Ask them to quote all inclusive rates (inclusive of door to door pick up and delivery, packing at your home, packing material, taxes etc.) and then you can just use your judgement to shortlist and choose the right one. There's volumetric weight and actual weight and they will go with the higher one. You will get these details when you call them up. All of these guys eventually use either Fedex or DHL or TNT or an equivalent big company only. Also, goes without saying, you need to negotiate for the best possible rates!


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys, sharing my experience of using indian post to send household stuff In gurgaon today (14-Jun-2016).

I went to the main post office here in Gurgaon which is in Sadar area. I joined the queue and showed my bag to the clerk. He said, that I need to buy a carton box from a shop inside the post office. Bought the carton for 80rs and a tape 25rs. I put my bag into it and sealed it using tape. There were marks to put source and destination addresses, which I filled using ballpen. Then it was weighed on the counter. The guy demanded somewhere around 11000rs initially for a 15.7kg weight ( I believe that was charge for air cargo). He received strange looks from me...and then said "ok we have another cheaper option but that will take around one and half months to reach destination". I said ok and asked the charges, which he calculated and told me as 5756rs for weight of 15.7 kg. I agreed, paid and booked the parcel.

A declaration form was also signed, where I mentioned that there are used clothes and utensils inside and approx value is 10K INR.

Now this is just one side story. Not sure what is going to happen in sydney. The guy at the counter was not sure whether it will be delivered at the address, or need to be picked from the port.


----------



## girishuppal (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi ratnesh... can you please share the experience of parcel delivered to Sydney via Indian post... did u receive it intact..


----------

